# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  از سیر تا پیاز چهار رشته های پیراپزشکی و توانبخشی

## erfan7

سلام! اگه فکر میکنی پزشکی و دندون و دارو قبول نشی و دنیا به آخر میرسه مطمئن باش سخت در اشتباهی! 
اصولا ببین! رشته های  پزشکی اراده و انگیزه میخواد که متاسفانه من ندارم و نداشتم! اگر هم دندون پزشکی که عاشقش بودم قبول می شدم نمیدونستم که آیا میتونم بی دغدغه این شش هفت سال رو بخونم یا نه و شش ،هفت سالم می شد ده سال! 
اینجا میخوام واست رشته های تاپ غیر از پزشکی ها رو معرفی کنم! 
به ترتیب پرستیژ کاری و اجتماعی + درآمد + ادامه تحصیل! 

1)فیزیوتراپی:خب این رشته از شاخه توانبخشی هستش ! تو ایران به فیزیوتراپ ها میگن دکتر حتی اگه لیسانس داشته باشی !
بعد دو سال درس خوندن میتونی تو مراکز مختلف مشغول به کار بشی !
درآمدش اگه توی مراکز کار کنی حدود سه چهار تومن هست و اگر خودت بتونی کلینیک بزنی میره تا 20،30 تومن در ماه! البته واسه کلینیک زدن لازم هست حداقل فوق لیسانس داشته باشی و البته سابقه کار! 
توی فیزیوتراپی میشه دکترای حرفه ای(dpt) گرفت که البته در ایران تدریس نمیشه! 

2) بینایی سنجی: شاید بشه گفت پول ساز رشته پیراپزشکی هستش! توی شهرهای کوچک تر مردم برای معاینه و تجویز عینک میرن پیش بینایی سنج که البته درستشم همینه! و اگه مشکل حاد باشه بینایی سنج یا اپتومتریست شما رو ارجاع میده به چشم پزشک متخصص! 
اپتومتریست ها اجازه تجویز دارو و عینک رو دارند و از نظر اجتماعی هم خب دکترند دیگه!  
درآمدشون به طور متوسط از پنج تومن هست و اگه مطب بزنند و در کنارش عینک سازی هم انجام بدن دیگه میره حتی تا 50 میلیون! 
این رشته هم مثل فیزیوتراپی در دانشگاه آزاد تدریس نمیشه و توی دولتی ها هم کلا سه چهاردانشگاه اونم ظرفیت محدود این رشته رو دارند! 

3)اعضای مصنوعی : خب رشته اعضای مصنوعی یا اورتز و پروتز یا ارتوپد فنی از اسمش مشخصه! ساخت اعضای مصنوعی بدن مثل دست و پا و حتی چشم مصنوعی !این رشته حداقل درآمدش سه میلیون در مراکز توانبخشی هست و البته اگه خودتون کلینیک بزنید شاید درآمدش تا 15 میلیون درماه هم باشه! به هر حال هر دست یا پا مصنوعی حدود 1.5 تا 3 میلیون هزینشه! این رشته دکترا هم داره ولی نه تو ایران !

4)رادیولوژی : رشته پرتوشناسی یکی از باکلاس ترین و تمیز ترین رشته های پیراپزشکی هستش!سر وکارت با دستگاه های تصویربرداری هست ! البته خطرآنچنانی شما رو تهدید نخواهد کرد چون تمام ديوارها سرب کوبی شده هست و اشعه ای هم اگه به شما برخورد کنه بسیار بسیار اندک هست! این رشته درآمدش از سه میلیون تا 5 میلیون هست! توی مقطع کارشناسی ارشد هم باید گرایشی جدا انتخاب کنید نه خود رادیولوژی رو! 
البته این افراد تکنسین رادیولوژی هستن نه متخصصش! متخصص رادیولوژی یک پزشک هست که بعد از هفت سال جون کندن و گذراندن هفت خان رستم توی تخصص میزنه رادیولوژی که یکی از پرمخاطب ترین تخصص هاست! 
توی این رشته میشه کلینیک زد ولی به شروطها و متخصص رادیولوژی هست از شرط هاش! شما باید 5 نفر باشید که حداقل یک نفر متخصص رادیولوژی باشه! و البته وسایل مرکز تصویربرداری به شدت گرونه در حد میلیارد ،نه میلیون !

من دیگه همینقدر اطلاعات داشتم! اگه شما هم اطلاعات بیشتری داشتید بگید !و البته اطلاعاتی از رشته های علوم آزمایشگاهی ، گفتار درمانی ،شنوایی شناسی !
لطفا توی توضیحاتتون این ترتیب رو رعایت کنید : پرستیژ + درآمد +ادامه تحصیل

----------


## amir.arsalan77

فیزیو بینایی بعدش رادیولوژی بهترینه.اما خیلی خوبه مثلا فیزیو رو تودانشگاه ایران بخونی یا تهران اینجوری موفق تری

----------


## mehrab98

من خودم بینایی سنجی میخونم. 
بینایی سنجی پیراپزشکی نیست. توانبخشی محسوب میشه... 

کلا از من به شما نصیحت ، درگوشی میگم بهتون توانبخشی خیلی بیشتر اولویت داره تا پیرا پزشکی جز پرستاری... 
سعی کنید توانبخشی بخونید. رشته های توانبخشی هیچ کجا ازاد نداره پول خوبیم دارن... 
البته اعضا مصنوعی رشته اخر توانبخشیع... درامد و بازار کارشم آنچنان عالی نیست. فقطم تقریبا تو شهر بزرگ باید کار کنی. 
از بقیه خوبای توانبخشی کاردرمانی و گفتار درمانی هستن اگ حوصلشو داشته باشید و کارتونو دوست داشته باشید با لیسانس تا ۱۴ ۱۵ تومنم در میارید....‌
خیلی از بچه ها اصلا رشته های تواتبخشی رو نمیشناسن..اگ بشناسن گرایش به پیراپزشکیا کمتر میشه. 
تو پیرا پزشکی هم پرستاری بعدش اتاق عمل... دور بقیشو تقریبا خط بکشید...
رادیولوژی یکم اشباعه..

----------


## 19981376

برای فیزیوتراپی با ۲سال سابقه کار میتونی مطب بزنی اصلا نیاز به فوق نیست اونی که مهمه سابقه کاره و سرمایه اولیه گرچه وام میدن اما وامش زیاد نیست در ضمن مهم نیست تو چه دانشگاهی فیزیوتراپی می خونی هرجابخونی بهت کار میدن

----------


## A.H.M

> برای فیزیوتراپی با ۲سال سابقه کار میتونی مطب بزنی اصلا نیاز به فوق نیست اونی که مهمه سابقه کاره و سرمایه اولیه گرچه وام میدن اما وامش زیاد نیست در ضمن مهم نیست تو چه دانشگاهی فیزیوتراپی می خونی هرجابخونی بهت کار میدن


در مورد کاردرمانی که تقریبا مشابه فیزیوتراپی است میشه توضیح بدید؟؟؟

----------


## santorini

من با یه خانوم گفتاردرمانگر صحبت کردم گفت که تو تهران ۶ میلیون درامد داشتم ولی الان اومده بود بانه که شهر کوجیکیه میگفت تو بگو ۲ میلیون اینجا

----------

